

Polyglot Program (1991) - pcmonk
http://yarchive.net/comp/polyglot.html

======
userbinator
This appears to be the current record - _16_ languages:
[https://github.com/mauke/poly.poly/blob/master/poly.poly](https://github.com/mauke/poly.poly/blob/master/poly.poly)

~~~
cachvico
How did you find this, who's behind it? It's genius but searching back from
'mauke polyglot' I can find nothing about it!

~~~
userbinator
Sadly I can't give an answer; it was just in my list of interesting links that
I'd saved. Google also seems far less useful now than it was for searching
obscure things... or perhaps the source of that is a part of the Web that no
longer exists.

~~~
cachvico
lol that's so random :-)

------
alganet
Love writing those! So much effort. Here is a sh/bat polyglot I did a while
back
[https://gist.github.com/alganet/9531262](https://gist.github.com/alganet/9531262)

------
yoklov
Once saw a polyglot program used as both a build script and the program to
build. It was part C++ and part batch script, though for the most part the C++
part just #included several cpp files.

